

"We have 3,000,000 users, now what?" startup asks - joshwa
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2007/09/20/we-have-3000000-users-now-what-startup-asks/

======
karzeem
Ugh, Booze Mail. Success is success, but man, how depressing is it that this
is popular? It's the "According to Jim" of web apps.

------
electric
Time to "monetize them eyeballs!"

------
alaskamiller
The only thing possible is just branding and text links. The conversion rate
will be horrible, why would any one click on a link under neath an icon of a
martini glass? The liquor companies would probably pay to have their name
associated with the booze but that's most likely pittances.

300k daily usage is insane, but at the same time, it's just Facebook. Has
there been any actual success (money-wise) with Facebook apps?

~~~
blader
Yes.

<http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-content/smincomebig.png>

My app (<http://apps.facebook.com/themafia>) is currently doing around 9K a
month a revenue, and it's not even that successful by Facebook app standards.

~~~
alaskamiller
So the disconnect for me is: if you're able to produce a 6-figure annual
revenue, why is it so hard for a company (with Rifkin and Park nonetheless)
with 300,000 daily users to accomplish similar track records?

~~~
blader
They have staff to pay, office space to rent, and VC money so that they won't
need ads until the achieve the kind of returns their investors require. These
companies are go big or go home, 6 figure annual revenue would pay for like
one employee.

My only expense is my time and hosting costs.

~~~
alaskamiller
i mean to say, does the monetization just not scale?

------
run4yourlives
Ask them.

~~~
andy
Facebook is like a money printing machine for developers. I know several apps
that are making thousands a day.

~~~
rms
Do you think the advertisers are getting their money's worth? In other words,
is this thousands of dollars a day sustainable or should facebook apps ebay
themselves while they still can?

~~~
blader
This is a question that you can ask of any web 2.0 company. I don't see why
Facebook apps would be significantly less monetizable than any other app.

